
Clameur de haro - deathanatos
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Clameur_de_haro
======
deathanatos
From this comment by ubernostrum:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18089506](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18089506)

I also found this article (also from the comment) interesting:
[https://guernseypress.com/news/2016/12/15/man-raises-
clameur...](https://guernseypress.com/news/2016/12/15/man-raises-clameur-de-
haro-to-stop-planners/)

